# Need testing of new GPU-Z feature: Monitor Info



## W1zzard (Aug 28, 2008)

Download and start: http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z_Monitorinfo2.exe

Then go to the "Displays" tab. It should show info on your connected monitor(s).







Please post here whether everything is working as intended. (to include a screenshot, click the little camera in the top right and select the secon button "upload", and paste the bbcode).


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 28, 2008)

thats from my laptop.
Nothing wrong here.


----------



## EiSFX (Aug 28, 2008)

Seems to be all working for me


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks about right to me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## cdawall (Aug 28, 2008)

doesn't detect the card fully but the monitors fine


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good to me:






I take it this is reading the extra info that the monitor is sending to the PC, so it knows how to set it up properly?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2008)

Works here too


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Works fine on both my rigs...thanks w1z!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 28, 2008)

Works great.


----------



## spud107 (Aug 28, 2008)

max res should be 1800x1440


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2008)

works fantastic - http://screencast.com/t/iA1gRl5RS


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 28, 2008)

another innovative feature . Here are displays from all my work PC's .


----------



## 3xploit (Aug 28, 2008)

works for me:


----------



## Bundy (Aug 28, 2008)

working well for me


----------



## mon74 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Ok*

Working OK here, it does not display the brand of the LCD (KDS), but appears to be a vista issue, because it's displayed OK in winXP


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there plans for dual monitor support?

The pic shows CCC with the info from my secondary. GPU-z is only showing the primary.

Sorry if Im jumping ahead, just thought Id have a look see and report what I found!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 28, 2008)

picked both of mine up and W1zz.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 28, 2008)

Max Res? Vertical and Horizontal Frequencies?


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 28, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> picked both of mine up and W1zz.



XP versus Vista then I assume?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> XP versus Vista then I assume?



could well be


----------



## Disparia (Aug 28, 2008)

Aspect is off, didn't detect second monitor.

Right now my second one is a 17" 1280x1024 LCD with D-Sub connection.


----------



## spud107 (Aug 28, 2008)

i just realized it didnt display my second monitor either, vista64 here,


----------



## pagalms (Aug 29, 2008)

Works great


----------



## vhall (Aug 29, 2008)

Perfect here-Dell m170 WUXGA  LG panel


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2008)

Sure seems to work right, another feather for the hat sir


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 29, 2008)

seems to be working ok here, thanx w1z


----------



## burebista (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks OK. Iiyama ProLite E1900S.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 29, 2008)

Working perfectly for me


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 29, 2008)

works for me






notice how old my crt is LOL


----------



## AsRock (Aug 29, 2008)

Works fine with my Samsung 204B,  any chance of getting it show the hidden stuff of the Samsung LCD's ?.


----------



## nafets (Aug 29, 2008)

Works great for me.

Although we seem to be straying a bit from GPU activities...  

Can't complain about new stuff.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 29, 2008)

This is on desktop, using XP x86.


----------



## xfire (Aug 29, 2008)

It shows my E700S as an E700B.


----------



## VuurVOS (Aug 29, 2008)

Almost correct. Its a 20,1". Size is 433.44mm x 270.9mm  could you add the diagonal size of the screen? Is the size of the Serial Number fixed because I missing few numbers at the begin and end when I look at the back of the monitor

EDIT: It would be cool if the tool can tell you if you have a CRT or a TFT connected.


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 29, 2008)

working great here...


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 29, 2008)

Worked for me exept that the max resolution is not right it is 1800x1440


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 29, 2008)

Works for me excpt for a couple of things:

Aspect Ratio should be 16:10
Display size should be 22"


----------



## Dark_Webster (Aug 29, 2008)

Not all appears, but hey, it's a laptop screen.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks good to me technically it was advertized as a 19" monitor though and my max rez is correct.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Aug 29, 2008)

Seems to work fine on my screen


----------



## HTC (Aug 29, 2008)

My monitor is a Samsung SyncMaster T260HD


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks good Wiz, everything I need.


----------



## UNICORN (Aug 29, 2008)

Max. res should be 1440x900.


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## johnspack (Aug 29, 2008)

Show both of my monitors just fine:


----------



## Baam (Aug 31, 2008)

Works good.


----------



## ElWapo973 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well here ya go:






Very nice.  I'm off to get my new rig ready for some benchies.


----------



## farid (Aug 31, 2008)

There you go


----------



## tomcug (Aug 31, 2008)

Seems to be working for me


----------



## btarunr (Aug 31, 2008)

xfire said:


> It shows my E700S as an E700B.



Variants use the same chip sometimes. 


Yes there is multi-head support.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 31, 2008)

here you go


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 31, 2008)

Detects my main monitor just fine but only detects my 2nd display if I set my desktop to clone mode. Using extended mode it only detects the first monitor. Im using vista x86 sp1.





This is setup for clone mode.







This is extended mode.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2008)

doesn't quite get it on my hyundai monitor....but its a hyundai watcha expect?


----------



## xfire (Sep 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Variants use the same chip sometimes.
> 
> 
> Yes there is multi-head support.


Does Gpu-Z also read from drivers cause I installed the E-700S drivers.
It couldn't get the max res too.
Not a biggie though not many use CRT's though.


----------



## honestjohn_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Works just fine on my Samsung 225BW ....


----------



## modder (Sep 5, 2008)

fine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 5, 2008)

Works great on my GF's computer. The Monitor is an Acer and I don't think it says it is in the Screenshot. It got the model number right though. I figure the brand name isn't in the device ID.


----------



## mr_ppp (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking good to me!

Works Latitude D630 in its dock 

Primary display is a Samsung 19" LCD and the secondary is the laptop's display

Detected both correctly and in the right order to the way its set!


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll try this when I get home from work. W1zzard, thank you for another useful tool! You are a Gen1us.


----------



## ContractMan (Sep 5, 2008)

Works great on my work computer






EDIT: Also works great on my home computer


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 5, 2008)

@W1zzard,

Update?


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 5, 2008)

Doesn't grab my secondary monitor Samson 204B


----------



## aquax (Sep 6, 2008)

works fine


----------



## FeuerKater (Sep 6, 2008)

Works ... but my Screen is an 16:10 an 22" ??


----------



## stickedy (Sep 7, 2008)

*It does*

It doesn't work:






Perhaps it's related to Windows Vista SP1 and my Chrome 430GT:






I have a MultiMonitor-Switch from Digitus which doesn't seem to be the guilty part since everything works fine on the second connected PC with Windows XP SP3 and Radeon 3450:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2008)

I need the new GPU-Z so I'll happily give this a shot.

*UPDATE:* Works wonderfully for me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2008)

working fine here(for some of you wondering i took out the 8800GT for now)


----------



## blTb (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks fine


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 13, 2008)

@W1zzard,

Is the monitor info going to become a standard feature of GPU-Z, and if so, when can we expect to see an update that fixes the bugs some of us have experienced?

Thanks, and keep up the good work!


----------



## xu^ (Sep 13, 2008)

Works for both of mine


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 17, 2008)

Works fine here


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 21, 2008)

works.


----------



## LuxZg (Sep 21, 2008)

Works, but not exactly correct..







It's SyncMaster 757DFX which has max res of 1920 x 1440 / 64 Hz. Also, my screen is a bit bigger than stated in screenshot, I've measured the "glass" part to 32,5x24,3. Haven't checked serial and week of production, I'll trust you on this.. too lazy


----------



## jmeister (Sep 21, 2008)

not quite right... i have 2 of these monitors in dual screen. bought at different times so date and serial would be different.

also noticed that samsung monitors dont seem to come up with the commercial model names??


----------



## pabloc74 (Sep 21, 2008)

i like to see if the info of the graphic card is correctly, because i don't know a lot of ati. can tell me guys if is everything ok?


----------



## MakubeX (Sep 21, 2008)

Seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 21, 2008)

not working for mine qalthough i think thats cause im using a vga-dvi adaptor maybe ?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 21, 2008)

FYI, this model is a SyncMaster 213T, and Display Properties is able to show this string.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 21, 2008)

Samsung Syncmaster 931BW




The gamma is saying 2.35, but my gamma settings are at default in ATT and Adobe Gamma says 2.20, otherwise eveything else appears correct.


----------



## Chomes (Sep 22, 2008)

Seems to work OK


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2008)

Working good with my new monitor,  but for some reason shows my crt has max 1280x1024 and I know it does at least 1600x1200...


----------



## SimFreak47 (Sep 22, 2008)

Works very nice, thank you!

edit- I would of hooked it up with the digital dvi connector, but san andreas doesn't work with it on DVI


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 22, 2008)

w1zzard i have no result with built in card , my mobo is gigabyte g31 see



i connect an lg lcd 17 monitor


----------



## Triprift (Sep 22, 2008)

This is what i get no display for me on my lappy lol






Gpuz hates my lappy


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2008)

Working fine here.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 22, 2008)

Triprift said:


> This is what i get no display for me on my lappy lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




did you download it from thread begin


----------



## Triprift (Sep 22, 2008)

No why are they different hmmmmm


----------



## p-jack (Sep 22, 2008)

works fine.


----------



## Simri (Sep 22, 2008)

LG L194WT Display via DVI
Sharp LC-26SA1E via HDMI (tv)





Wrong info about display size and max res @ Monitor 2.
Display size: 26
Max res 1920x1080

Works great.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 22, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> did you download it from thread begin



Just did now and walla 






Im getting old lol


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 22, 2008)

Seems like the program is having problems with SyncMasters, mostly. My 305T, for example.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 22, 2008)

Excellent work W1zz  nice addition. Mines works perfectly.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 22, 2008)

Palit Nation and my LG agrees!


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 23, 2008)

works but doesnt show my second monitor which is a IBM 4:3 1280x1024.






stats still wacky..


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Sep 24, 2008)

*bug*

I don't think that this is correct:


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 24, 2008)

? - Max Res ?


----------



## teamtd11 (Sep 24, 2008)

Everything works fine for me.


----------



## stickedy (Sep 25, 2008)

To give an update: It now works fine!







I've installed a new driver version since last time, so my previous failure seems to be related to a now fixed driver glitch 

Edit: Max. resolution should be 1280x1024


----------



## ricoh (Sep 25, 2008)

Works fine. Display is an EIZO FlexScan S2431W. Would be nice to see the vendor name too.


----------



## huelfi (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

I have a problem with the new GPU-Z 0.2.8

When I start the tool, I don't have the monitor-tab.
Screen 1:


After clicking on any other tab and back to "Graphics Card", I get the monitor datas in this tab, but I couldn't get the data from the graphics card back.
Screen 2:


greetings
huelfi


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 26, 2008)

Works fine for me.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's for my dual video card,  tri-monitor setup:








It seems to have trouble with crts,  both report wrong max resolutions.


----------



## Reverend Ozone (Sep 27, 2008)

NEC MultiSync 90GX(2)


----------



## Reverend Ozone (Sep 27, 2008)

huelfi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with the new GPU-Z 0.2.8
> 
> ...



That's because you need to get this:  

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z_Monitorinfo2.exe

You probably didn't know that since it was in the very first post in this thread.  Confusing, I know, since it has the same program name in the title bar as the "regular" GPU-Z, but this one is apparently a test version, v.0.2.7 (and we are the guinea pigs), and has that Displays tab which isn't in the "regular" version.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

samsung HDTV, via HDMI to DVI adaptor (radeon 3450, media PC)






its got a few things wrong, but the key elements are correct.


----------



## huelfi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi,


Reverend Ozone said:


> That's because you need to get this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z_Monitorinfo2.exe


I know that the monitor tab is only in the special GPU-Z beta-version, but I have the monitor datas in the normal 0.2.8 version. 
I've posted in this forum, because the bug is in the monitor feature, which is normaly not included in 0.2.8.

huelfi


----------



## Luke (Sep 27, 2008)

This is on my laptop


----------



## Reverend Ozone (Sep 27, 2008)

huelfi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that the monitor tab is only in the special GPU-Z beta-version, but I have the monitor data in the normal 0.2.8 version.
> 
> ...



I don't mean to be contentious but I believe that you're still confusing the two.  What bug?

Compare the beta (whose file name is GPU-Z_Monitorinfo2.exe):






and its Displays tab:






with the latest "regular" version (file name:  GPU-Z.0.2.8.exe):







Notice the difference?  There is no bug and you do not have "monitor datas" in v.0.2.8 because it isn't there and never has been.

It's apparently a moot point now anyway because attempts to run the downloaded beta (GPU-Z_Monitorinfo2.exe) now result in an error message which says "Could not install driver.  The specified service has been marked for deletion" and "Could not stop driver.  The requested control is not valid for this service".  (Who knows, maybe it's my box... )

If that is correct, then I would suspect that we can now await the forthcoming release of GPU-Z.0.2.9 any day which might include the Displays tab.


----------



## logisch (Sep 27, 2008)

*0 => no serial number*

when the serial number is zero then the monitor will probably have reported no serial at all.
you might want to change this.

here is a screenshot showing that everest is providing
a different info on aspect ratio.you are providing screen aspect ratio
whilst everest is telling about some pixel ratio. i am unsure if this second value is making sense.


----------



## huelfi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi,


Reverend Ozone said:


> Notice the difference?  There is no bug and you do not have "monitor datas" in v.0.2.8 because it isn't there and never has been.


I know, that there is no monitor tab in 0.2.8, but look at my 2nd screenshot. There are monitor datas where they not have to be!

The 2nd Screenshot again:





That is why I meant there is a bug in 0.2.8 and it has something to do with the monitor feature of this thread.

huelfi


----------



## Reverend Ozone (Sep 28, 2008)

huelfi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know, that there is no monitor tab in 0.2.8, but look at my 2nd screenshot. There are monitor datas where they not have to be!
> 
> ...



  I beg of you a thousand pardons and apologize for my arrogant self-righteousness.  Feel free to  me.  I can be _such_ an idiot.

_Now_ I see to what you are referring and you're right, there *is* something screwy with your report.  Forgive me for a stupid question or three, then;  have you downloaded a fresh copy to see if maybe the one you have is corrupted (or have you already tried that?)?  Could we also suppose that there is a compatibility issue with your graphics card that no one else has had with the beta?  Third, you _do_ have the latest driver for your graphics card, yes?  (Perhaps a good file and registry cleaning, defrag and reboot is in order?)  Or, maybe there is a semi-serious problem with your computer that is not directly apparent, yet it affects how the beta is operating, solution, .

(Sidenote:  for some goofy reason, my copy of GPU-Z-Monitorinfo2.exe works now.  I think my box is haunted. )


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

all he did was started this beta and hit yes to the auto update. its merged the two somehow.


----------



## Reverend Ozone (Sep 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> all he did was started this beta and hit yes to the auto update. its merged the two somehow.



Well, that _would_ explain a heck of a lot, but how weird is that?  Sounds like a genetic experiment gone horribly awry ("The Fly", anyone?).

Looks like he needs a fresh copy, then.


----------



## huelfi (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,


Mussels said:


> all he did was started this beta and hit yes to the auto update. its merged the two somehow.


No, I've never installed the GPU-Z-Monitor-Beta. I have had the GPU-Z 0.2.5 to 0.2.8, but allways only the exe-file. I've never installed something. The problem occurs only at 0.2.8.

I've a clean installed system with catalyst 8.9 and GPU-Z was downloaded directly from techpowerup.

Now, I've downloaded it again and it works like it should. Maybe there was a faulty version on the server first? 

Thanks and greetings
huelfi

PS: To Reverend Ozone: No Problem.

PPS: If someone is intersted in the faulty version, for debugging or something, I've archived it.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

well it IS possible it got on the updater somehow, very briefly.

GPU-Z has an auto updater, and the beta tries to update to 0.2.8. Thats what i meant by updating to the newer version. If you hit yes, maybe it did something weird then.


----------



## huelfi (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,


Mussels said:


> GPU-Z has an auto updater, and the beta tries to update to 0.2.8.


Never tried the beta. Never tried auto updater. Only downloaded the new exe from techpowerup.

I've attached my firstly downloaded faulty GPU-Z_0.2.8.exe file. Try it. I'm curios, if this also happens at your pc. 

Just start it, click on any other tab and than back to "graphics card".

huelfi


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

trying it now.

edit: no i do not have that bug. it is working as normal here.


----------



## huelfi (Sep 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> It is working as normal here.


That is strange. I've no explanation.

huelfi

EDIT: To show, that I'm not crazy, I've made a video for evidence. You can download it here: LINK (right click and "download").


----------



## modder (Oct 2, 2008)

huelfi said:


> That is strange. I've no explanation.
> 
> huelfi
> 
> EDIT: To show, that I'm not crazy, I've made a video for evidence. You can download it here: LINK (right click and "download").


i have the same problem like you


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2008)

what a strange, strange bug.

Your two and your problem aside, it seems this new feature is working as intended.


----------



## modder (Oct 2, 2008)

graphics card tab show monitor info only ?http://img.techpowerup.org/081002/Capture002304.jpg


----------



## roofsniper (Oct 2, 2008)

modder said:


> graphics card tab show monitor info only ?http://img.techpowerup.org/081002/Capture002304.jpg



i had that issue awhile back. after i would click the sensors tab when i went back tot he card tab it would be just like that. i redownloaded gpuz again and didn't have the problem.


----------



## modder (Oct 3, 2008)

i re-installed my driver and GPU-Z.0.2.8 work now!.that's good tips, GPU-Z bug = bad driver  installation


----------



## ratbert (Oct 5, 2008)

*seems to be working*


----------



## Per Hansson (Oct 12, 2008)

Not displaying the make of my primary monitor (Eizo)
Otherwise everything seems fine


----------



## darktron (Oct 12, 2008)

Works, using a laptop.


----------



## membreya (Oct 13, 2008)

Doesn't detect my secondary monitor.

Running the primary and secondary both through DVI.

Primary monitor is an Optima 24", secondary is Acer AL1916w 19".

Operating system is Vista home premium 64 on an Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS 512MB.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2008)

membreya said:


> Doesn't detect my secondary monitor.
> 
> Running the primary and secondary both through DVI.
> 
> ...



ooh good point, we need dual monitor support.


----------



## Oliver (Oct 13, 2008)

*great*

OK


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 22, 2008)

@W1zzard,

So, it this feature going to be in any future releases of GPU-Z?


----------



## Rexter (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks alright here


----------



## mirecek1965 (Oct 23, 2008)

This is perfect


----------



## JoneK (Oct 25, 2008)

305t plus


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 25, 2008)

JoneK said:


> 305t plus



@JoneK,

So it is not just me?

By the way what is the 'plus'?


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 25, 2008)

Shows my 24" 1920:1200 as 3:2 aspect ratio that should be 16:10. Otherwise it looks alright. Display size is also wrong.


----------



## Nosada (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks good to me, will run this on other monitors once I get home.


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 25, 2008)

30" HP display.


----------



## ae86trueno (Nov 6, 2008)

JoneK said:


> 305t plus



Jonek, I use the same monitor too. Did you by chance have driver for 305T plus?
At the moment I suspect my PC (well its outdated) is the culprit, but I cannot run this monitor alone. I have to have my 19" CRT as primary display and clone it to my 305T and I only able to run 1280x768. currently using Nvidia 6600GT but I can't go any higher because my mainboard is AGP


----------



## sapetto (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice feature


----------



## shivabel (Nov 18, 2008)

OK for me


----------



## MikyKew (Nov 19, 2008)

perfect！


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 19, 2008)

@W1zzard,

Any chance this feature is ever going to be included in GPU-Z, and what about the wrong (or missing) information with the Samsung 30 inch monitors?

Thanks for a wonderful app.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 21, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> Download and start: http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z_Monitorinfo2.exe
> 
> Then go to the "Displays" tab. It should show info on your connected monitor(s).
> 
> ...





Works great W1zzard.


----------



## MikyKew (Nov 22, 2008)

eh, what if there are three monitors? how does gpu-z displayed them?


----------



## wiak (Nov 23, 2008)

works fine here


----------

